# bsd for servers...



## d_mon (Aug 2, 2011)

i think  all of BSD's are made for servers[the best choice],far from to compite with 'penguin'...

yeah is my think and want some respect(do not edit/erase) that's all i ask!


----------



## icer (Aug 2, 2011)

what functions you do not have enough if freebsd work as desktop?


----------



## YZMSQ (Aug 2, 2011)

icer said:
			
		

> what functions you do not have enough if freebsd work as desktop?


Maybe native Oracle, I guess. :e


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 2, 2011)

A desktop is just a different kind of server.


----------



## fonz (Aug 2, 2011)

d_mon said:
			
		

> i think  all of BSD's are made for servers


All of BSD's what? All of its cookies?

If you meant to say that all flavors of BSD are intended primarily for servers, you are mistaken. See DesktopBSD and PC-BSD for instance.

FreeBSD on the other hand is indeed more geared towards server use, although a sufficiently knowledgeable user can also make it work on the desktop if (s)he can be bothered to put in the work.



			
				d_mon said:
			
		

> far from to compite with 'penguin'...


I take it you're referring to Linux here. Most of us here probably think FreeBSD is better than Linux (we wouldn't be here if we didn't) but it's not a competition thing. Linux is Linux, FreeBSD is FreeBSD. They are different operating systems with different focus.



			
				d_mon said:
			
		

> yeah is my think



:q :q :q Flibbedy flabbedy floo (for the exact pronunciation, ask Laura Prepon).

Fonz


----------



## icer (Aug 2, 2011)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> Maybe native Oracle, I guess. :e



oracle for desktops


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 2, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> All of BSD's what? All of its cookies?
> 
> If you meant to say that all flavors of BSD are intended primarily for servers, you are mistaken. See DesktopBSD and PC-BSD for instance.



I'd like to think he meant the main 4:

NetBSD
FreeBSD
OpenBSD
DragonflyBSD

and not the so called derivatives or inbred osx


----------



## rusty (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm guessing fonz was having a laugh because grammatically it makes no sense.
It's like saying "all wheel's are made for cars".


----------



## fonz (Aug 2, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I'd like to think he meant the main 4:


Even so, it's still a silly statement.

This guy was given a free Heineken at a local bar, then complains to the Heineken factory that all beers taste like Heineken (which is not true) and claims that Heineken should taste more like dishwater (okay, to some people it does, but let's not go there...) :beergrin

Fonz


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 2, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> A desktop is just a different kind of server.



That is an excellent point!


----------



## YZMSQ (Aug 3, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> A desktop is just a different kind of server.


A server may not need a graphic card...:e


----------



## xibo (Aug 3, 2011)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> A server may not need a graphic card...:e


Any modern desktop without nVidia graphics will most probably end up needing it no more then a "true" server does though.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 3, 2011)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> A server may not need a graphic card...:e



Sure.  Server hardware varies depending on what services are provided.


----------



## quintessence (Aug 4, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I'd like to think he meant the main 4:
> 
> NetBSD
> FreeBSD
> ...



DragonflyBSD is FreeBSD "derivate", not "main".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Software_Distribution#Significant_BSD_descendants


----------



## fossala (Aug 4, 2011)

quintessence said:
			
		

> DragonflyBSD is FreeBSD "derivate", not "main".
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Software_Distribution#Significant_BSD_descendants



In that case so is OpenBSD it was "derived" from NetBSD.


----------



## fonz (Aug 4, 2011)

fossala said:
			
		

> In that case so is OpenBSD it was "derived" from NetBSD.


I suppose it's a bit of a thin line.

On one hand you're absolutely right: OpenBSD was started as a fork of NetBSD by Theo because he got kicked off the NetBSD devel team. But on the other hand that was several years ago and in the meantime OpenBSD has evolved independently into a distinct operating system in its own right, with a large community of its own.

Whether or not the same applies to DragonflyBSD is perhaps somewhat debatable. Personally *I really don't strongly feel one way or the other*, but I do think that DragonflyBSD's ties with FreeBSD seem stronger than OpenBSD's ties with NetBSD.

Fonz (just for what it's worth, I really don't mean to make a big deal out of this)


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 4, 2011)

quintessence said:
			
		

> DragonflyBSD is FreeBSD "derivate", not "main".
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Software_Distribution#Significant_BSD_descendants



I believe that wiki page is off by putting DragonFlyBSD in the same category as PC-BSD and DesktopBSD. DragonFlyBSD is a fork of FreeBSD 4.x. 

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/DragonFly_BSD


----------



## fonz (Aug 5, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I believe that wiki page is off by putting DragonFlyBSD in the same category as PC-BSD and DesktopBSD.


Feel free to fix it, or send me a PM with [[WP:RS|reliable sources]] and I'll do the fixing.

Fonz


----------

